# crew from time to time



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought I'd post up w/the summer approaching. I have fished w/a lot of 2coolers, & am always willing to meet new 2coolers to fish with. I run a 2005 Robalo 24' cc, w/twin 150 hp Yamaha 4 strokes. I have full Garmin electronics w/xm weather. My usual range trips are in the 30-60 mile range, but sometimes venture out further. I have a few rules, & if you don't like them, then hitch a ride somewhere else. Rules....no banana's, no drugs or booze (unless we bring along beer for shrimper trades), & no ****poor attitudes. I supply a great boat that comes w/a lot of expenses, so i feel like the crew should split the gas, & we all can share on the ice/bait. I also expect the crew to help clean the boat, & fish. We all share in the days catch. I am not a charter captain, so don't expect a ride out, & somebody to do everything for you, as you just kick back & relax. I only do that for the females that will be joining me this summer. If you're game for the rules, & want to get out & fish, then pm me you're #'s, & I'll save them for needed crew trips. You also must have a Tx. fishing license. I run out of Surfside Marina. Aloha & tight lines! Wade


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I am in....all those rules area must. pm sent


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

You know I'm in.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hopefully this wind will lay down for us, I've got a brand new Savage rod that needs a bend in it.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

And I am looking forward to seeing some pictures of your catches too.



Kenner21 said:


> Hopefully this wind will lay down for us, I've got a brand new Savage rod that needs a bend in it.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Wade...I'm in but you ain't touching my hook!!! LOL


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I might be interested in a buddy boat trip. just someone to stay pretty close to. all of the boats i would be in only have one engine.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Wade you know that I am in.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

*need fish buddy I am in.*

Give me a holla, I'm also atsurfside marina form time to time. Sure need a fishing bussy at times.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

read my IM. Interested .


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

no bananas?? come on bananas make the trip!! just kidding!! good luck guys!!


----------

